# Ruger LCP



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

These little pistols are tiny and seemingly cheap making them attractive. However, I know no one who has one and have not been able to fire one. There are a couple of places that have these on sale right now and I would like a quick review if anyone has fired/owned one.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

They kick a tad more than a glock 43. Long on the trigger pull too. Not bad all in all


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> They kick a tad more than a glock 43. Long on the trigger pull too. Not bad all in all





UFM82 said:


> These little pistols are tiny and seemingly cheap making them attractive. However, I know no one who has one and have not been able to fire one. There are a couple of places that have these on sale right now and I would like a quick review if anyone has fired/owned one.


I also have medium size hands and it was a bit small for me. I opted for the glock 43 at $449.00


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I've seen them as cheap as $289 on sale. They are a nice pocket sized firearm. The long trigger pull is by design because it has no safety. You shoot it enough and you will get very accurate. Its recoil is a bit snappy compared to other micro pistols in its class. I like this firearm a lot.


----------



## JcJigs (Feb 14, 2016)

Everything that I have heard about the pistol from my buddy's who own one is that they are reliable and easy to carry!


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Here in the big city...Ad..."coming soon" LCP Custom, is what they're calling it...for $219...has the skeleton trigger....
I have heard, heavy trigger...like minnowhead said.....
I opted for the Taurus TCP...better trigger...yes better trigger AND it's a Taurus....they are snappy little guns!


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I have had a LCP for awhile now, it shoots well and it can put rounds on target at the 21 ft mark and closer easy enough. For me it is not an longer range firearm than that. Like any long pull striker fired pistol it requires you to be aware of the how it handles. I have not noticed a snappy action, I only shoot standard velocity ammunition because I did not see that it was rated for the plus P ammo in the included papers. The grip is smaller so I added the mag shoe to the spare mag I bought. It is very easy to conceal for a CCW.
I have held the newer small Smith and I'm told it is a good shooter for those wanting a larger grip. It is available in 9mm and 40.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Snag one if you are interested. They conceal well, put rounds on target at a fair distance and they are at least reliable for the price tag. Can be a bit snappy until you get the feel for the trigger break, but they work. My grandpa has one that shoots well, and has taken up the option of putting a crimson trace guard on it, which is nice if you're into that (not for me). I would carry it if it was the only gun I had available, and I would still feel safe with it on my side. My only hang up is capacity, which is really ALL up to personal preference.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Fishingisfun said:


> I have had a LCP for awhile now, it shoots well and it can put rounds on target at the 21 ft mark and closer easy enough. For me it is not an longer range firearm than that. Like any long pull striker fired pistol it requires you to be aware of the how it handles. I have not noticed a snappy action, I only shoot standard velocity ammunition because I did not see that it was rated for the plus P ammo in the included papers. The grip is smaller so I added the mag shoe to the spare mag I bought. It is very easy to conceal for a CCW.
> I have held the newer small Smith and I'm told it is a good shooter for those wanting a larger grip. It is available in 9mm and 40.


Lcp "striker fired".Im pretty sure no as that is the WHY the trigger is heavy and long. To cock the internal hammer.Lc9s is the gun OP should look at if he doesn't mind the slightly bigger print and caliber.


----------



## wildlife53 (Jun 12, 2011)

Ruger LCP is on sale at Cabela's for $199 through February 21.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Try the sccy 9 mm for 209.00


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

S&W bodyguard 380 for while, had a long pull, snappy. Kept jumping outta my hand. GAve it to my sis n law as she needed something more concealable. I also gave her the trigger kit where the pull of the trigger was reduced. I never did hear how it worked. With that in mind, I am sure there is a kit for the LCP.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

I have a Gen II stainless. Ruger dropped the LCP prices last fall. YOU can get any model for 199 to 225 now. Do not pay any more! The LCP's have a reputation to feed and function any ammo and are considered very reliable. LCP is NOT striker fired. It has an internal hammer. The pinned Hogue Handall grip specific for the LCP really changes the feel and add the 7 round mag with extended grip makes the perfect pocket pistol. Accurate and ive taken a raccoon, head shot 5 to 7 yards.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Pretty much what everyone else has said. The sights scared me at first but after practice I managed to shoot mine pretty well. I'm not a very big guy but it was easy to conceal. Like fishingisfun stated, the grips are rather small and I too added a mag shoe. I went to a range with a buddy of mine and his wife and his wife liked it so much that I ended up selling it to her when she got her carry license. I replaced it with a SP101 .357


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I've had a Ruger LCP since 2011, it's a great concealed carry weapon. I was actually in the market for an LC9 and decided on the LCP when I bought it because of it's smaller size. As others have mentioned the shooting qualities are very good but what really sold me was how easy it was to conceal in summer when you're only wearing shorts and a t-shirt, I'm 5'-10 & 170 lbs. I'm not a big guy and this is perfect for that.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I think it's the best carry gun for most people. I've owned several. Gun is very dependable, likes about any
brand of ammo you feed it, maintenance free, easily concealable , accurate and most of all the size and
weight of it make it more probable that people will actually carry it. The fanciest gun in the world won't save
you if you don't carry it.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I bought one for my wife,,she does not like it, ever since it repeatedly bit her,, when she chambered /loading first round in.. So I use as my lightweight pocket pistol.. Great little shooter for close range.. I am getting her a 22mag. revolver..She'll not have the problems the Ruger gave her, with the revolver.But,still be a lighter weight carry pistol,one of her requirements..&&& I end up with a lil' pocket gun for me !


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

sonar said:


> I bought one for my wife,,she does not like it, ever since it repeatedly bit her,, when she chambered /loading first round in.. So I use as my lightweight pocket pistol.. Great little shooter for close range.. I am getting her a 22mag. revolver..She'll not have the problems the Ruger gave her, with the revolver.But,still be a lighter weight carry pistol,one of her requirements..&&& I end up with a lil' pocket gun for me !


Searched for a hand gun for my wife looong time. tried to fit pistol to her hand and she just couldnt get the slide pulled. Especially with the fact she has RA in her hands. Dont recall which brand it was, but, she got "bit" by the slide and that was that. She ended up with 22LR revolver and it works quite nicely for her. Made by ruger and it is quite accurate to about 20 feet or so..


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

Love my LCP!


----------

